# How would you cut a handle into a cutting board.



## JeremyR (Jun 3, 2014)

I've built a few cutting boards and would like to create a recess on the underside for easy handling. Im just not sure how to do it and would appreciate any suggestions. Below is an image of the type of recess im trying to create.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Router bit with a bearing on top.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I would use a flush trim bit and a template.

Joe


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I think I would route a handhold into a strip of wood and attach it to the cutting board as a breadboard end. It would be safer than cutting into the board itself.


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

I have done this before with a router and a pattern bit and a quick mdf template. Whole process takes 10 minutes when starting from nothing. Definitely the easiest way.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I have used a router and template before.

Below is a pic of one made on the table saw using a dado blade.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Just a few weeks ago, being my first cutting board….
I used what I had on hand.
A cove bit with bearing in a hand held router.
With the board upside down….
Just made shallow passes, until I reached full depth.
Used a stop on each end/side, to control length of handle.


----------



## Neptuno (Oct 17, 2014)

I use a covebit on a router table with two stops and progressively cut the hand recess.


----------

